# Low Tire Pressure Light



## mikec (Oct 16, 2003)

The tire pressure light comes on and blinks for a while then it goes steady. Then eventually the light goes out. Tire pressure is good all around. Was wondering if anyone else has seen this issue.


Thanks!
Mike


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

might be a bad sensor, weak battery, either way I would think warranty should cover it


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Warranty might cover it if the vehicle is in the 3 yr/36000 mile warranty. You really need to get the codes being set to see what the problem indicates. This requires a capable scantool than can read BCM codes, or, if it's like my Pathfinder, you can get them manually via a grounding the circuit method using the TPMS diagnostic plug, often located near the OBD II diagnostic plug. It'll have one wire going to a 2-pin, white harness connector and likely taped with blue electrical tape to the harness. The diagnostic plug is used to manually retrieve codes via the flashes of the TPMS warning light, to erase code and to register TPMS sensors using a procedure that involves setting the tires to specific pressures and driving the vehicle. Details can be found in the factory service manual.
TPMS sensors have non-serviceable batteries that tend to to last about 6-7 years. If your sensors are original from the factory, chances are this is your problem and my recommendation would be to replace the entire set of four, because if one is bad, the others are likely not far behind. I've been using Dorman direct-fit TPMS sensors which I get from Rockauto.com. They are half the price of the genuine Nissan sensors and have a lifetime replacement warranty. I have them in two Pathfinders and a Maxima and they work great! You will need a TPMS trigger tool to wake them up or have a shop do it. If you have tires that are due for replacement in the near future, it would be best to do the sensors during the tire replacement, as the tires will need to be removed from the rims to install them.


----------



## mikec (Oct 16, 2003)

Thanks SMJ! I replaced all four tires and there was one TPMS that wasnt responding. Replaced it as well. 

Thanks for the reply!

Mike


----------

